# Wifey got her mount back!!



## cgthes (Feb 9, 2007)

It barely fits on the wall!! LOL


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice looking deer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

A beauty, congrats to your wife. A animal to be proud of for sure


----------



## ryan1127 (Feb 22, 2011)

thats a real nice looking deer,congrats to your wife


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

wow that thing is TALL. Nice looking mount and buck!


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW Nice Buck !!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice buck


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

nice buck ..congrats


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

shinobi3 said:


> nice buck ..congrats


I 2nd that


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## JPN800 (Jul 15, 2008)

looks good


----------



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice . She must be happy ......


----------



## GM HUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

Great buck!


----------



## roger460xvr (Jun 16, 2010)

good looking buck//


----------



## thewileyone13 (May 8, 2006)

Nice!!!!


----------

